
I, Pencil - duck
https://fee.org/resources/i-pencil/
======
mcny
Begin quote

Ideas are most powerful when they’re wrapped in a compelling story. Leonard’s
main point—economies can hardly be “planned” when not one soul possesses all
the know-how and skills to produce a simple pencil—unfolds in the enchanting
words of a pencil itself. Leonard could have written “I, Car” or “I,
Airplane,” but choosing those more complex items would have muted the message.
No one person—repeat, no one, no matter how smartor how many degrees follow
his name—could create from scratch a small, everyday pencil, let alone a car
or an airplane.

End quote

This bothers me a lot because I want to support economic liberalization but I
can't.

Something I didn't think about even a few months ago is that people are
individuals. They have their own hopes and dreams. A CEO is an individual.
They do what is best for them. Often, what is best for them isn't what's best
for the corporation in the long term much less what is good for the world.
Project managers are also individuals. Sometimes, success of a project will be
detrimental to its manager's career.

I'm sorry for bringing this up because like they say I relatively learned of
principal agent problem and so I see it everywhere (sort of like how you see a
vw beetle everywhere if you count vw beetles driving in the road).

When I talk about the defects of capitalism, people call me (humorously I
hope) commie scum. But that's just complacency to say "the alternative is
worse" and it is like saying "you may not like me but you must vote for me
because otherwise this other guy you hate more will win the election". It
leaves a bad taste in my mouth just like pencil lead or this ridiculous
article that our history professor forced us to read in a college level
history course.

